
College in Sweden is free but students still have a ton of debt.How can that be? - elmar
https://qz.com/85017/college-in-sweden-is-free-but-students-still-have-a-ton-of-debt-how-can-that-be/
======
midjji
The article basically explains it... Though it fails to mention that the loans
are so subsidised that even if you dont need them you should absolutely take
them. Most years you'll pay lower interest than you'll gain by having them in
a regular savings account.

------
RichardHeart
Because when you're in school, you're not at work?

You'll find that walking in the park, going to the beach, or doing all the
other "free" things in life, leave you with financial debt as well.

